# Splash screen



## f1re (7. Januar 2002)

Hi

wie kann ich ein splash screen laden bevor das hauptprog geöffnet wird ? ich habs soversucht weil es geht ja auch MsgBox vorm öffnen

Private Sub Form_Load()
Load frmSplash
End Sub

das geht leider nicht pls help


----------



## GeNeRaL (7. Januar 2002)

*Splash*

Hi,

das kannst du auch ohne formel oder code machen, einfach rechtsklich auf den Projektnamen dann, wenn das projetzt zum beispiel "loal1" heisst auf 
loal1 properties
klichen und dann bei 
startup objects  
wählen was als erstes gestartet werden soll, in deinem fall 
splash

Viel glück


 :|


----------



## f1re (7. Januar 2002)

hey danke funzt


----------



## GeNeRaL (7. Januar 2002)

Gut,
viel spass noch beim proggen


----------



## K-DOG (8. Januar 2002)

hi,
kannst dann noch über nen timer machen das der nach ein paar sekunden verschwindet.
mfg


----------

